# Knee Warmers vs Leg Warmers



## trek7100 (Jan 1, 2008)

Don't have either yet. For someone with larger legs, would knee warmers fit better than leg warmers? Are knee warmers just a waste of $$, should I go with leg warmers instead?


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Either one, really, but the fit and coverage varies from brand to brand. try-em on first. 

I have both kinds, I use the knee warmers more often. But when it gets into the low 40s I bring out the full tights, mine are heavier/warmer.


----------



## 6was9 (Jan 28, 2004)

I don't know how "big" your legs are but in my experience Pearl Izumi warmers run big compared to other brands I've tried (Assos, DeMarchi, Santini, and others) and have SM to XL sizes. I've only tried their older versions so the current ones maybe different though.

I'd say, if you don't have either, try knee warmers. Many people don't need anything more than knee warmers for the kind of rides they do. If you need more than knee warmer and/or don't want to invest in tights then try leg warmers; you might not need tights at all with a good set of leg warmers that fits well and stays put (to me, silicon grippers on the both sides are the key).


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2009)

I use knee warmers more often as well. Like Creaky I'm more likely to go to the tights when its that cold, the leg warmers for me are something I use when its going to be pretty cold during part of the ride but I anticipate the weather warming up significantly.

I have larger legs as well and the only thing I've noticed on fit between leg and knee warmers is that in some brands its hard for me to get ones that fit my thighs that aren't too long.


----------

